# Posting Trespassing Signs



## mac339

Can someone please point me to the exact law regarding posting no trespassing signs in Michigan. I would particular like to know the maximum distance you can post road frontage. We plan on posting permanent metal signs and want to do it right the first time.

Thanks


----------



## malainse

Here is the law...

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(4p....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-73102


Here are a few other laws that are under the trespassing section....

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(4p...cl-451-1994-III-4-1-RECREATIONAL-TRESPASS-731


----------

